# Programm mit der Eingabeaufforderung ausführen



## herzog (5. Okt 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt schon echt viel rumgegooglet, aber ich schaffe es nicht ein simples Programm mit der Eingabeaufforderung unter Windows 7 zum laufen zu bringen.

Ich habe die Classpath Variable angepasst und dann folgende Datei geschrieben:

```
package Dreiecksflaeche;

public class TriangleArea {
    
public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println("Hello World!");
    }
}
```
Ist eine Übungsaufgabe wo mal der Flächeninhalt eines Dreiecks berechnet werden soll, aber ist ja jetzt egal 

Die Datei liegt im Verzeichnis H:\Java\JavaPraktikum\Teil I\Dreiecksflaeche und lässt sich auch wunderbar via
javac TriangleArea.java compilieren , aber dann erhalte ich bei

java TriangleArea den Fehler: 

Exception in thread "main" java.language.NoClassDefFoundError: TriangleArea Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: TriangleArea
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run unknown Source
at java.security.AccessController.do......
und so weiter.

ich habe schon die Fehlerbehandlung bei Oracle http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/getStarted/problems/index.html durch, aber nutzt alles nichts.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen. 
Gruß


----------



## diel2001 (5. Okt 2010)

Ändere den Aufruf 


```
java TriangleArea
```

auf 


```
java Dreiecksflaeche.TriangleArea
```


----------



## herzog (5. Okt 2010)

Das produziert leider immer noch den gleichen Fehler


----------



## diel2001 (5. Okt 2010)

du musst das nicht in dem Ordner ausführen in welchem sich die Klasse befindet, sondern ein Ordner davor.


----------



## herzog (5. Okt 2010)

Vielen Dank! Funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## chris1803 (5. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Bucht (Stand 1.5), also schon etwas älter.
Nun lese ich hier etwas von package und bin ein wenig verwirrt, da ich 6.21 installiert habe, und nichts funktioniert mehr.
Ich habe den selben Fehler, wie oben beschrieben. Was nun?

Danke für Rat
Christian


----------



## faetzminator (5. Okt 2010)

Zeig uns deine Ordnerstruktur und Packagehirarchie


----------



## chris1803 (7. Okt 2010)

Hallo

Java ist installiert bei:
C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_21

Programme sind bei:
P:\Java

Bei der Ausführung kommen die gleichen Fehler wie oben angegeben.

Source (erst mal als Test:

import java.io.*;

public class chess
{
	public static void main(String[] arg)
	{

	System.out.println("*************************");
	System.out.println("*  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *");

	}
}


----------

